# 2 Weeks into my Biocube 29 and I have 2 Questions



## jackaninny (Dec 29, 2009)

I've had my Biocube 29 setup for just over 2 weeks now. I started with live water from the LFS and live sand and 20 lbs of live rock. I let it run for a couple of days and then added 2 small fish and then added a cleanup crew a few days after that when I started to get some algae growth on the rocks. The CUC took right to their work and the take looks pretty good and everyone seems happy. I did use a Mag-Float to get some of leftovers on the glass that the CUC didn't get. I also added a Koralia 1 to increase the flow in the tank based on other posts. 

I have two questions:

1) I probably need more live rock for the size of the tank and also to eventually populate for some corals. Should I go ahead and add another 20 lbs of live rock now or wait until the tank becomes more established?

2) I was looking at getting rid of the bios balls and going to something like the mediabasket from InTank and then eventually a skimmer that could fit in the other half of the 2nd chamber. Should/Can I do that mod now? Should I add the protein skimmer now also or cna I wait a couple of months for that one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cdog1213 (Jan 12, 2010)

I think it is ok to remove to bio bals as long as you have live rock.


----------



## cdog1213 (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh and I all most forgot don't take all of them out at the same time so your nitrates won't spike.


----------

